# American moving in with Spanish fiance



## Frank bcn

Would like some advice. First, I have read previous posts about similar concerns but I feel the need to inquire about my situation to see if anyone can offer some advice:

- I am an American with about 10 years teaching (credential, full-time).
- My fiance is from Barcelona and we have decided to live there at her place.
- I am thinking of getting married over there.
- I am planning to ask for a Leave of Absence from my work here in the US. If granted, it will be good for one year. During that time, I intend on teaching English in BCN and hopefully work enough hours to stay. 

What type of visa should I apply for? I have a feeling that the application process is all about timing my submissions and getting the correct visa.

Thanks for any advice,

- Frank


----------



## 213979

If you plan on teaching, you're going to have to apply for a visa that gives you permission to work. If you don't have a job lined up that is willing to sponsor you, it's going to be quite hard. 

Here's more info about working: Páginas - Trabajar en España


In my experience, the easiest visa for you to get would be a student visa. It's going to be hard to live together in Spain if you're not married.


----------



## xabiaxica

Frank bcn said:


> Would like some advice. First, I have read previous posts about similar concerns but I feel the need to inquire about my situation to see if anyone can offer some advice:
> 
> - I am an American with about 10 years teaching (credential, full-time).
> - My fiance is from Barcelona and we have decided to live there at her place.
> - I am thinking of getting married over there.
> - I am planning to ask for a Leave of Absence from my work here in the US. If granted, it will be good for one year. During that time, I intend on teaching English in BCN and hopefully work enough hours to stay.
> 
> What type of visa should I apply for? I have a feeling that the application process is all about timing my submissions and getting the correct visa.
> 
> Thanks for any advice,
> 
> - Frank


:welcome:

as far as I'm aware there isn't a specific visa for 'fiances' , so you'd be applying 'cold' as it were

Visas

if you want to work, you would need an employer to offer you a contracted job & they would have to prove that there is no EU citizen available for it

alternatively you could apply for a student visa which allows for I think 20 hours a week, but of course you would have to be registered on a recognised course - although I believe that in some circumstances these are granted for 'research' - I don't know if that might apply to you



you could look at something like this Teach English in Spain | Spain - but you might not end up in or anywhere near Barcelona

if you're planning on getting married anyway it would be easier to do so before you come - that makes things _much _easier


----------



## Frank bcn

Thanks for the advice! My fiance and I will be getting married soon after I arrive in BCN. So, I might be in that 'no-man's land' of needing a job to get a Visa, and needing a Visa to get a job. 

I am bilingual and have experience in teaching English to non-native speakers. I am currently looking at teaching positions through the internet and my fiance is doing what she can over there. I am sure this is a common dilemma. 
Again, thanks for your feedback. I got lots of research to do


----------



## NickZ

Frank bcn said:


> Thanks for the advice! My fiance and I will be getting married soon after I arrive in BCN.


If she's willing why not get married before? Even if it's a civil service. You can always do it again for the family (or whatever the reason is for waiting) once you arrive.


----------



## Frank bcn

Hi! I did not think that where our marriage will take place mattered much. Thanks for letting me know. I need to find more information about marriage and its role in the immigration/visa process.
Thanks!


----------



## elisa31bcn

You can get married after you arrive with your normal tourist visa. It is alot of paperwork here, but if you get married in the States you will need to get your Libro de Familia first before you can apply for residency here. The process in Spain can take longer than the 3 months allowed, but you will be fine. I did exactly that myself. However you can't work until you have the residency done. It took 7 months for me , start to finish.


----------



## snikpoh

elisa31bcn said:


> You can get married after you arrive with your normal tourist visa. It is alot of paperwork here, but if you get married in the States you will need to get your Libro de Familia first before you can apply for residency here. The process in Spain can take longer than the 3 months allowed, but you will be fine. I did exactly that myself. However you can't work until you have the residency done. It took 7 months for me , start to finish.


Why would any expat need a "Libro de Familia"? We live here and don't have one.

Also, I thought you could start work with just an NIE/DNI and then use your job to prove income for your residency.


----------



## elisa31bcn

The difference is the OP is American marrying a Spaniard, and a Libro de Familia is a requisite part of the paperwork for getting residency. You are speaking from your own experience as an EU person living in Spain. You do have the right to work, but we non-EU don't, unless we have the proper visa or acquire residency through marriage.


----------



## Frank bcn

Yes, being an American means different rules  There seems to be different avenues to attain the same goal:
1.
a. Residency
b. Work visa

2.
a. Get hired while still in the US
b. Work visa

Any others?

I left out Student visa because I do not think that will be for me.


----------



## snikpoh

elisa31bcn said:


> The difference is the OP is American marrying a Spaniard, and a Libro de Familia is a requisite part of the paperwork for getting residency. You are speaking from your own experience as an EU person living in Spain. You do have the right to work, but we non-EU don't, unless we have the proper visa or acquire residency through marriage.


OK but I'm still not sure about the Libro de Familia - we tried to get one but were told that because we're not Spanish, we can't. (Just interested, that's all - maybe the rules are very different or maybe because one of the two are Spanish?)


----------



## elisa31bcn

The Libro de Familia is only for Spanish marriages. You can't get one because you're English, and your marriage certificate from there is valid in Spain to prove you're married.


----------



## elisa31bcn

For Frank bcn.
1) You said Residency, then Work visa...It's more like Marriage, Residency, Life...
Once you have residency as a spouse of a Spaniard, you don't need to think about 
visas. You can live, work, etc. as your residency gives you all the rights of a Spaniard, except the right to vote. The first card is good for 5 years, and then the next for 10....


----------



## Frank bcn

Interesting, elisa31bcn. So, what would your recommendation be if I move there this summer, with wedding plans in the fall? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## elisa31bcn

First research well all the paperwork that you will need to get married. And every place is a little different. So your fiance can go to her nearest Registro and get the list . You will surely need a copy of your birth certificate, with the Apostille, but don't get it now because it can only be 3 months old. Also if you've been married before, marriage and divorce decrees. Everything will have to be officially translated, but do that here, it's easier.
There is a document that the Consulate here provides, Certificate of No Impediment.
All the paperwork needs to be submitted together at your Registro, then after an "interview", they give you a paper that allows you to marry. You then find an available date, and have the ceremony.
Just be pateint and go step by step....


----------



## Frank bcn

Thanks for your insight. I will take these factors into consideration. Now, I need to find out about teaching in Barcelona. But that will be for another thread


----------



## Frank bcn

My Spanish fiance and I will be doing a civil ceremony when I get to Barcelona this Summer. I would like to know what I will need to do while I am still here in the states.


----------



## 213979

Have her go to city hall to ask for the documentation you need. You *might* need things like your birth certificate and a certificate that says you're single. That being said, it varies from region to region so it's important to ask them directly. 

Also, make sure she asks if the documents have an "expiration date." For example, certain government offices won't accept documents more than three months old.


----------



## kalohi

Get going with reserving a date for the ceremony. In Seville there's a waiting list that's months long.


----------



## elisa31bcn

Yes, in Barcelona, you will need an Apostilled birth certificate, and a verification of your address for the last 2 years.The Certificate of No Impediment can be gotten in one day at the American consulate here. Everything in English will have to be officially translated. 
The process can get quite lengthy, between filing the papers at the Registro, and getting
the actual approval. In Barcelona, there is quite a wait for available dates, so for a planned summer wedding, it's not too early to start things rolling.


----------



## gus-lopez

Just a P.s. to the earlier excellent posts. The birth certificate needs to be a "full" one, not a shortened version.


----------



## ExpatWannabee

I thought that for a non-EU citizen you had to be resident in Spain for two years before getting married in the country -- or is it different because one of them is Spanish? On the other hand, it seems a lot easier to pop down to Gibraltar where there is no residency requirement.


----------



## elisa31bcn

Not true, only one has to be resident, obviously the Spanish girlfriend in this situation. It is easier for claiming Spanish residency later to be married in Spain, and have access to the Libro de Familia soon after the ceremony.


----------



## 213979

ExpatWannabee said:


> I thought that for a non-EU citizen you had to be resident in Spain for two years before getting married in the country -- or is it different because one of them is Spanish? On the other hand, it seems a lot easier to pop down to Gibraltar where there is no residency requirement.


I think you're confusing that with the civil partnership (_pareja de hecho._)


----------



## Frank bcn

Great information and advice, everyone. Thanks! Lot's to do in the next couple of months. Do I need to contact the Spanish consulate over here in the states and let them know of my intentions? My fiance said she will find out if her work can offer any assistance. (in regards to civil ceremony and health insurance)

Will all the paperwork that I need to get ready be easier than all my research I did while ring-shopping for my fiance?  My goodness! I NEVER want to go through that again. That is one of the hardest things a man can do. Well, it is done and now on my road to be a productive member of Spanish society.


----------



## elisa31bcn

Just a clarification about the civil ceremony. You can only sign up for the ceremony after you have gone through the paper trail experience. After you get the approval form, you check with the various government offices where they perform ceremonies, and find an available date. Every district has an office, Sants,Sarria, etc, also in the Registro where you file the papers. I got married in the Distrito de Ciutat Vella, for example. Some are booked up for months, so that's why it's best to start soon. 
As far as health insurance goes, as soon as you're married, you are elegible for a health card, but that's another step. You get your residency first, and then tackle Seguridad Social.


----------



## Frank bcn

It looks like I need to have my Birth Certificate, a certificate stating that I am currently unmarried, and my passport ready. Does that sound correct? My fiance is getting advice through her work.

I thought that I needed to contact the Spanish consulate here in the states to notify them of my civil ceremony, but I think that I need to go to the U.S consulate when I arrive in Spain. The U.S. consulate may issue a certificate stating that I am registered with them and another certificate (certificado de edictos) stating there is no objection by U.S laws to my marriage.

Am I on the right path?


----------



## elisa31bcn

Yes, the consulate will give you the Certificado. You can go on the website and make an appointment, and then go with your passport,and you leave with the paper. I think it costs around 50 euros. It's already in Spanish, so you don't have to worry about translating it.


----------



## Frank bcn

Sounds good. Thanks for the info. I may plan on arriving in Barcelona in June rather than late July. That way, I can get started on the paperwork and begin the process for the civil ceremony.


----------



## 213979

¡Felicidades! and good luck!


----------



## elisa31bcn

If you are planning a summer wedding, you need to start paperwork before June. Remember, August is completely shut down, and even after you have every piece of paper, you have to come back for the interview, and then there is a 30 day wait for the approval paper. Then you look for the date. 
I was doing exactly the same thing 2 years ago in Barcelona. and it took 4 months, going as fast as the Spanish bureaucracy could move.
One thing that can help is looking outside Barcelona, but in Catalunya,for an available date,
as Barcelona tends to be quite booked up.


----------



## kalohi

When I got married here (maaaaany years ago, but I'll tell my story for what it's worth) we needed a date relatively fast because my working papers were expiring and I wanted to be able to get papers as a family member of an EU national. We figured we'd do a quick civil wedding, but we went everything for miles around and there were huge waiting lists. So then we tried our local church, and they had free dates immediately. So we ended up having a church wedding. Something to consider if at least one of you is Catholic and you're not against the religious aspect of it.


----------



## Frank bcn

Thanks for all the advice. It kind of puts thing in perspective. A person new to this situation, such as myself, is sometimes blind to the actualities and assumes that A+B will easily equal C. My fiance and I will do all we can to make this a productive Summer. 

It sounds like things might stretch out into the Fall. I'll be ready nonetheless.
Muchas gracias....eta eskerrik asko!


----------



## Frank bcn

Ok, I got most of the documents ready. But, do they all need to be apostilled? or just my Birth Certificate?
I have:
Birth Certificate (official)
Certificate of No Record of Marriage 
copy of my U.S. passport

I do not yet have a verification of my address for the past 2 years. Where do I get this? The Immigration office was confused about something like this. So am I.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Frank bcn said:


> I do not yet have a verification of my address for the past 2 years. Where do I get this? The Immigration office was confused about something like this. So am I.


Town Hall in the empadronamiento office? They should have the date and therefore address of when you signed on the list.


----------



## Frank bcn

I am not in BCN, yet. I went to my county office here in San Diego and they had no idea what I was asking for. I think there is no such document or certificate here in the states. I am actually unclear about this requirement. 
Maybe my tax records could be proof of me staying at my current address for the past two years?


----------



## baldilocks

I'm glad we got married in Colombia. We met 9th December. First date was the 12th. met in-laws for first time 24th. Engaged 31st. Married 26th January. Migrated to UK February 28th. Coming up for 25 years now!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Frank bcn said:


> I am not in BCN, yet. I went to my county office here in San Diego and they had no idea what I was asking for. I think there is no such document or certificate here in the states. I am actually unclear about this requirement.
> Maybe my tax records could be proof of me staying at my current address for the past two years?


Maybe.
Electoral list?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

baldilocks said:


> I'm glad we got married in Colombia. We met 9th December. First date was the 12th. met in-laws for first time 24th. Engaged 31st. Married 26th January. Migrated to UK February 28th. Coming up for 25 years now!


What are you telling me!!

Aren't you the one who's always saying *Plan, Plan Plan???*


----------



## elisa31bcn

I know someone who was in your situation, and when they arrived in Barcelona, they went to the consulate here, and they wrote an official letter of their address in the States, which was already in Spanish, so no need for translating. Also they will do the Certificado of No Impediment.
Your birth certificate needs an Apostille, but not your passport.


----------



## Frank bcn

Thanks, elisa31bcn. So, I can do the address verification when I get to Barcelona in late June? That sounds great. I wonder if it will delay the process, though. My goal was to get all the documents ready by this week and mail them to my fiancee in Barcleona. That way, she can take them and gets things started.

I talked to a Notary Public and he mentioned that I may need all of my documents apostilled. Maybe he was trying to squeeze out more cash from me. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## baldilocks

Pesky Wesky said:


> What are you telling me!!
> 
> Aren't you the one who's always saying *Plan, Plan Plan???*


When do affairs of the heart ever take any notice of planning?


----------



## elisa31bcn

Anything that´s coming from the States needs to be Apostilled. like your birth certificate. And your Certificate of No Impediment I suppose.Also, don´t forget you
need to get them all officially translated.Your girlfriend can get that done here. What else do you have from there? 
The residency certificate is a tricky thing since we don´t have an equivalent to empadronamiento. There should be some way to get something from there, but I don´t know how.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

baldilocks said:


> When do affairs of the heart ever take any notice of planning?


True, but that's pretty crazy Baldilocks!!
:shocked: :lol: :faint2:


----------



## Frank bcn

I tried calling the County Office of Vital Records and Statistics and the County Registrar of Voters. Both lines says the offices are closed. Gotta love Mondays!
So, I gave up and emailed the U.S. Consulate in Barcelona. Hopefully I get a reply soon.
I can send my docs to my fiance and she will get them translated until I get there in late June.

What else do I have:
-Birth Cert.
-Cert. of No Record of Marriage
-Copy of U.S. passport

-Cert. of Baptism
-Cert. of Confirmation
-Tax returns
-blood samples
-I can get a letter from my mom saying that I am all-around nice guy and perfect son
Ok, the last two I do not have...the last one might be the hardest to get.


----------



## elisa31bcn

I think just the first 2 need Apostilles. The documents for your religious ceremony I´m sure are fine. Just curious though. blood samples? really?


----------



## elisa31bcn

Skip the last comment, just read your post better. Maybe you should get the letter from your Mom, just for the future. Never know.


----------



## Frank bcn

That would be hilarious. 

The U.S. consulate in Barcelona emailed me. They sent me an attachment listing what I need. It pretty much is the same thing that we have been discussing here. The exception is that they also mentioned the posting of banns.


----------



## elisa31bcn

Well, that´s certainly out of date. But did they say that they would give you a letter to prove your address for the last 2 years?


----------



## Frank bcn

It mentioned that I can get the required verification at the consulate. I guess I will get the rest of the documents ready over here and send them over. Once I get there, I will go to the consulate and get the address verification.


----------



## elisa31bcn

That´s great. Go online before you arrive, and make an appointment for right after you arrive. For these kinds of things, you can´t just show up. 
Just a thought, your birth certificate can only be 3 months old when you turn it in to the Registro. Make sure now while you have time.


----------



## Frank bcn

Great to know, thanks.
To clarify: my birth certificate must be apostilled no later than three months before submitting it to the Registro? and before I go to the Registro, I must go to the U.S. Consulate. So, I need to find out if my fiance can make an appointment with the Registro soon after my appointment with the U.S. Consulate, right?
My eyes are crossing


----------



## baldilocks

Frank bcn said:


> Great to know, thanks.
> To clarify: my birth certificate must be apostilled *no later than three months before* submitting it to the Registro? and before I go to the Registro, I must go to the U.S. Consulate. So, I need to find out if my fiance can make an appointment with the Registro soon after my appointment with the U.S. Consulate, right?
> My eyes are crossing


NO No MORE than three months before. If your appointment is 1st July it can be dated no earlier than 1st April


----------



## Frank bcn

Ah, got it.
Thanks.


----------



## elisa31bcn

You can´t make an appointment at the Registro. There you do just show up, take a number and wait. It´s a 1-2 hour wait usually. You turn in your paperwork, and if you have everything in order, they open a file for you, and give you a date in a couple weeks to come back for the interview. Then if all goes according to plan, you pick up the permiso to get married in 30 days.


----------



## Frank bcn

This is all beginning to sound like a Monty Python skit 
Thanks for the info. I will make sure I have all the paperwork ready.
Only a couple of months away. I will make sure to post my experiences when all this is done, so that others may learn.
Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## elisa31bcn

It sounds ridiculous and daunting especially listing papers, and to-do lists. But many of us here have been through battles with Spanish bureaucracy, and happily survived the ordeal. I remember the process. and the feeling of "Ok, I´ve done that, now what´s next, and next, etc-"
When I was finally holding my tarjeta, and realized there was no next step, well, it was a memorable moment.
Being able to live here, happily ever after with my sweetie made everything worth it.
Wishing you all the best.


----------



## 213979

Frank bcn said:


> This is all beginning to sound like a Monty Python skit
> Thanks for the info. I will make sure I have all the paperwork ready.
> Only a couple of months away. I will make sure to post my experiences when all this is done, so that others may learn.
> Thanks for everyone's input.




Make sure to go armed. 

...with a stapler. 
I'm half joking. 

This video beautifully illustrates just about any dealing with bureaucracy most of us have been through here:


----------



## baldilocks

elenetxu said:


> Make sure to go armed.
> 
> ...with a stapler.
> I'm half joking.
> 
> This video beautifully illustrates just about any dealing with bureaucracy most of us have been through here:
> 036 - YouTube


This is Xabia's favourite video!!


----------



## Frank bcn

Great vid elenetxu! The woman in the clip is my hero.


----------



## 213979

baldilocks said:


> This is Xabia's favourite video!!


It's my favorite too. I have to go to _trafico_ tomorrow morning. I will be thinking of this lady...


----------



## 213979

Here I am, in trafico. I have been sent away from the window twice. Once because my husband didn't sign something I was told he didn't need to sign and once because my certificate of "empadronamiento" expired. 

Frickin' a.

I am on my cell so I can't insert a "bang head here" or crying gif, so please imagine one. Ugh.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

elenetxu said:


> Here I am, in trafico. I have been sent away from the window twice. Once because my husband didn't sign something I was told he didn't need to sign and once because my certificate of "empadronamiento" expired.
> 
> Frickin' a.
> 
> I am on my cell so I can't insert a "bang head here" or crying gif, so please imagine one. Ugh.


Hahaha!!
Poor elenetxu:violin:
Here!
Have this one on me.
:rant::mmph: :yell::Cry::mmph::rant:

:hug:

Banging head on a brick wall is no longer an option it seems


----------



## Frank bcn

They always seem to get you, don't they?


----------



## xtranjera

haha love the video. I experienced that same sequence (except i lost the stapling round) at the ajuntamiento a few weeks ago.

Any updates Frank? I am an american marrying my Spanish fiancee and instead of starting my own thread I am using the wealth of knowledge in this thread.

Its mid June, any updates?


----------



## 213979

Ok, after complaining about trafico, I need to praise extranjería. 

I went (with OH, of course!) to the foreigner's office yesterday. All I needed to do was to change my address on my NIE. Well, when I got there I had to pay 0.10€ more because the fee had gone up since I got the information. OH ran to the bank and paid. When I got called back to the table, the woman asked if I had canceled my old NIE. Nobody told me I needed to, so I didn't. I was near tears when the lady said "Let me call Bilbao." She couldn't get a hold of them, but she did something and was able to put the change of address through, all because we "live far away from the office." 

I am so, so thankful that they did everything in their power to help me out. Each time I have to go to the foreigner's office I have to take time off work. So, getting things done in just one day was *amazing.*


----------



## Frank bcn

xtranjera, my flight is next Tuesday (from San Diego) arriving in BCN on Wed. I think I am ready and have all the documents that I need: I have my Birth Certificate and Record of No Marriage both apostilled. I have an appointment with the U.S Consulate the day after I arrive to get the other document: Proof of Residence. Then my fiance and I will go get the docs translated. Then we go to the Civil Registry to apply for a wedding ceremony. I will update on when we get our date and whatever else happens during the process.

I believe I have all I need to go, and really I don't care if I am missing something at this point. I have bounced around from thread to thread to find out what people need to get married in Spain and I realized that each person's circumstances are different. It seems as though you are marrying a Spanish citizen as well. Be sure to mention this when you inquire about what to do. Let me know how things go! I will do the same.

elenetxu, I am glad trafico has been helpful for you. It gives the rest of us hope  I pm'd you a couple of days ago. I got a skype interview with one of the schools, but someone else was chosen. Oh well. I totally thought I nailed it and even though over-qualified. I start the Oxford TEFL program on June 30, but will keep an eye out for other jobs.


----------



## 213979

Frank bcn said:


> xtranjera, my flight is next Tuesday (from San Diego) arriving in BCN on Wed. I think I am ready and have all the documents that I need: I have my Birth Certificate and Record of No Marriage both apostilled. I have an appointment with the U.S Consulate the day after I arrive to get the other document: Proof of Residence. Then my fiance and I will go get the docs translated. Then we go to the Civil Registry to apply for a wedding ceremony. I will update on when we get our date and whatever else happens during the process.
> 
> I believe I have all I need to go, and really I don't care if I am missing something at this point. I have bounced around from thread to thread to find out what people need to get married in Spain and I realized that each person's circumstances are different. It seems as though you are marrying a Spanish citizen as well. Be sure to mention this when you inquire about what to do. Let me know how things go! I will do the same.
> 
> elenetxu, I am glad trafico has been helpful for you. It gives the rest of us hope  *I pm'd you a couple of days ago. I got a skype interview with one of the schools, but someone else was chosen. Oh well. I totally thought I nailed it and even though over-qualified. I start the Oxford TEFL program on June 30, but will keep an eye out for other jobs.*


You're right, you did. I saw it on my cellphone while I was at work and I never replied. I'm so sorry!

Best of luck with the packing and your trip over!


----------



## Frank bcn

Thanks for your advice and help! I'll continue to post when I get there so others can read how the process goes for me.


----------



## xtranjera

Quick question, I am in the process of gathering my papers for our marriage. My fiancee is extremely busy working right now, and my spanish isnt as strong as it should be. I need a bit of help. 

Do all items have to be ordered within 3 months? I previously ordered the paper that says that i am not married from my state in January, and recently found out that it is considered out of date and that they will not accept it anymore. bummer. 

Is that the same for the birth certificate as well? 

My plan was to order the papers one by one, but it sounds like something I should do all together.


----------



## elisa31bcn

Yes, your birth certificate needs to be issued within 3 months of when you apply. Best to gather everything at the same time.


----------



## xtranjera

thanks for the quick response. 

If I read correctly, I can order the paper that says I am not married in the states from the consulate in Palma Mallorca or Madrid instead of getting it from my state like i did in January??
I took the state version to my registro and the lady was not pleased.


----------



## elisa31bcn

Yes, it's more secure to get it from the consulate here. That's what they're used to seeing, and then you don't have to worry about the time frame.


----------



## Frank bcn

Ok, I am here and settled into Barcelona. I arrived a week ago. I went to my appointment at the U.S. Consulate the day after I arrived. I got my Fe de Solteria and the document stating where I have lived the last two years. The other two documents that I have brought from the U.S. (Birth Cert. - apostilled and Document of No Record of Marriage - apostilled) are getting translated and picking them up soon.

I am getting my Empadromamiento through my fiance's work. They have a company that they go to for this kind of stuff.


----------



## kimuyen

Frank bcn said:


> Ok, I am here and settled into Barcelona. I arrived a week ago. I went to my appointment at the U.S. Consulate the day after I arrived. I got my Fe de Solteria and the document stating where I have lived the last two years. The other two documents that I have brought from the U.S. (Birth Cert. - apostilled and Document of No Record of Marriage - apostilled) are getting translated and picking them up soon.
> 
> I am getting my Empadromamiento through my fiance's work. They have a company that they go to for this kind of stuff.


Congrats on getting to Barcelona and getting closer to being married!

We will be landing in Barcelona on July 25 from Maryland. A quick question for you, we need "Proof of previous residence outside Spain" as part of paper work for customs to receive our goods (and probably for zillions other things). You said that you were able to get this piece of paper from the US Consulate in Barcelona. I have made an appointment under the Notarial Services. Is this the right place?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Frank bcn

Yes, Notarial Services. Tell them explicitly what it's for. They are helpful but they deal with a variety of issues. When I was there, one person needed help because she lost her passport, another got kicked out of her flat, etc.


----------



## kimuyen

Frank bcn said:


> Yes, Notarial Services. Tell them explicitly what it's for. They are helpful but they deal with a variety of issues. When I was there, one person needed help because she lost her passport, another got kicked out of her flat, etc.


Thank you for sharing your experience and especially where to get certain pieces of paper (yes, it feels like we are chasing paper at this point). We were lost for a while not knowing where to get this proof of residency especially after going down to the Spanish Consulate in Washington DC, nobody knew what we were asking.

All the best!


----------



## Frank bcn

My fiance and I went to the Civil Registry last week. Go there when it opened at 9am, and already a lon g line around the building. However, it moved steadily with no extra long delays. We got our number and waited for an appointment. 

Went to the desk and the woman asked for all of the documents that I have been working on. Everything was checked off, even the woman was surprised that everything was in order. She gave us an appointment in a couple of weeks to go back for the interview and to bring a witness. Everything took about an hour to an hour and a half.

She did mention that the final ceremonies are booked until December. But that is just her building. My fiance and I are thinking of going to other offices further from the city center.

- hoop-jumper


----------



## elisa31bcn

Congratulations! I'm sure very few people manage to have everything right the first time. You've passed the main hurdle.
We managed to find an available date at the Distrito de Ciutat Vella. which is just off the Plaza de Bon Succes. It's not as well known, and we found a date quicker, but every barrio has its own particular office where they do weddings.
Good luck!


----------



## xtranjera

Quick question - I have communicated with the consulate in Madrid and set my appointment and flight to receive the Certificado de Capacidad Matrimonial. Is this done same day?

Also can the legalization of the certificado by the Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores be completed same day? I have a quick turn around from Ibiza to Madrid and I hope to get these papers finished in 3 days.


----------



## Espanada

I'm new here (Canadian) and have been following this thread with interest. My partner (Madrileña) and I are currently living together in Vancouver, but planning the move to Spain early next year, planning to marry. She may go back a few months before I join. It seems that the general opinion is that marrying in Spain (vs here is Canada) is preferential as Frank_Bcn is doing.

Do I understand that correctly? We've been looking over the processes and it seems that registering a Canadian wedding in Spain could take up to one year (through the consulate or done in Spain) and may make the process a little more complex?

Any key advantages to marriage in one country or the other if the goal after years in Canada is a long, happy and healthy life in Northern Spain?

L.


----------



## 213979

My OH and I got officially married in Spain. I didn't want to deal with having to legalize my American wedding! It was a good choice because it made things a lot easier.


----------



## baldilocks

Consider that if you are married in the US, you will enter Spain as the dependant of a EU citizen. The other way round, you will have to get a visa but on what grounds?


----------



## xabiaxica

baldilocks said:


> Consider that if you are married in the US, you will enter Spain as the dependant of a EU citizen. The other way round, you will have to get a visa but on what grounds?


:confused2:


he can enter Spain on a Schegnen visa, get married & then apply for residency as spouse of a Spanish citizen

only one partner has to be resident in Spain for them to get married here

one point though - for non Spanish citizens, the resident has to have been on the padrón for 2 years before the wedding

I don't know if that applies to Spanish citizens, but it's worth checking it out


----------



## elisa31bcn

xabiachica said:


> :confused2:
> 
> 
> he can enter Spain on a Schegnen visa, get married & then apply for residency as spouse of a Spanish citizen
> 
> only one partner has to be resident in Spain for them to get married here
> 
> one point though - for non Spanish citizens, the resident has to have been on the padrón for 2 years before the wedding
> 
> I don't know if that applies to Spanish citizens, but it's worth checking it out


No, it doesn't apply to Spanish citizens. They are considered residents on arrival.


----------



## elisa31bcn

I agree that getting married in Spain is probably easier. The paperwork at the beginning can be tedious, but after that is done, it's really nothing. Just following the proper procedures. I got married Oct. 6 and had my residencia approved and my NIE no. Nov. 25.
Inscribing a foreign marriage can be a long process, and no way of knowing the exact timescale.


----------



## Espanada

elisa31bcn said:


> I agree that getting married in Spain is probably easier. The paperwork at the beginning can be tedious, but after that is done, it's really nothing. Just following the proper procedures. I got married Oct. 6 and had my residencia approved and my NIE no. Nov. 25.
> Inscribing a foreign marriage can be a long process, and no way of knowing the exact timescale.


Thank you all for your replies. We got word (although vaguely so) from the Spanish consulate in Canada that if we registered a Canadian marriage at the Spanish Consulate they would supply the libro de familia in about a month. If so, that seems quick and convenient. I should be able to apply for residencia and NIE upon arrival, no? Then I should have everything done before the processing of the interview and such for a Spanish wedding would take.

Why did others not go this route? I'm worried that there will be all sorts of bureaucratic hoops to jump through for going this way. But especially since my Spanish partner will likely be going back early, while she gets settled, we'd be prepped for me as the sole foreigner to hit the ground running?


----------



## 213979

Espanada said:


> Why did others not go this route? I'm worried that there will be all sorts of bureaucratic hoops to jump through for going this way. But especially since my Spanish partner will likely be going back early, while she gets settled, we'd be prepped for me as the sole foreigner to hit the ground running?


I chose to get married in Spain because I was in no mood to stick around in Boston waiting for the consulate to say my marriage certificate was valid. I had experience with legalizing other foreign documents in Spain and simply didn't want the headache that it can be. 

We did two ceremonies but the only "real" one was in Spain. It took me less than a month to get residency with my Spanish marriage certificate.


----------



## elisa31bcn

Agree completely with elenetxu. I vastly preferred to be in Spain going through the process together with my husband, than to be waiting in a limbo state, whether for a week, or a month, there are no guarantees.


----------



## kimuyen

Frank bcn said:


> Yes, Notarial Services. Tell them explicitly what it's for. They are helpful but they deal with a variety of issues. When I was there, one person needed help because she lost her passport, another got kicked out of her flat, etc.


Hi, a following up question... What documents did you bring to the appointment with the US embassy? We will bring the passports of course but anything else?

Thanks!


----------



## Frank bcn

Today, my fiance and I went back to the Civil Registry today for the meeting with our witness. It was quick. The woman basically gave her and I a form to sign stating that we are single and had to write our address and contact phone number. 

Then she told us to wait out side the door and bring in our witness (my fiance's father). He was back out in a minute or so. No problems. I think that they take longer in questioning couples if one of the spouse is from a problem country, where marriage scams are frequent.

So now, we wait for the office to call us back. The woman told us about two months. Just to compare and see of it can be done faster, we are looking into a church ceremony. Probably will be longer, but we'll see. Maybe we will check out the smaller neighborhood's registry offices around BCN to see if they have open dates sooner than December (which is what the main office downtown said). 

kimuyen, I brought my:
apostilled Birth Certificate
apostilled Certificate of No Record of Marriage
the Fe de Solteria and 
Certificate of Residence can be done there, for a fee. I believe the Fe de Solteria was around $50. 
Somewhere back in this thread was the actual list of things that I brought. But I think this is what I had done.


----------



## kimuyen

Frank bcn said:


> kimuyen, I brought my:
> apostilled Birth Certificate
> apostilled Certificate of No Record of Marriage
> the Fe de Solteria and
> Certificate of Residence can be done there, for a fee. I believe the Fe de Solteria was around $50.
> Somewhere back in this thread was the actual list of things that I brought. But I think this is what I had done.


Thank you for responding to my question. Your posts help others behind you including us. Thank you! We will be getting on that plane tomorrow. No turning back now. 

Best of luck with your next steps!


----------



## Frank bcn

We went back last week for another meeting. Another quick meeting. The person discussed possible opening dates. We had to fill out and sign another form.

We got a date of late September to go back and retrieve our marriage file. Then, we will be able to give the file to any court office and book the earliest date.


----------



## Frank bcn

Just an update: 
We got our marriage file from the Registro. The next day, we went to a town that is two hours away by train. We walked in and got a date of early next week for a civil ceremony. We made an appointment with the extranjeria a couple of days after our ceremony.


----------



## elisa31bcn

Frank, I believe you need your Libro de Familia for your residency, and you won't have that immediately after the ceremony. It takes minimum a couple weeks and you have to make a trip to the Registro to pick it up.
Look at the list of documentation needed on your application....


----------



## Frank bcn

elisa31bcn said:


> Frank, I believe you need your Libro de Familia for your residency, and you won't have that immediately after the ceremony. It takes minimum a couple weeks and you have to make a trip to the Registro to pick it up.
> Look at the list of documentation needed on your application....


Yes, you are right. I forgot to mention that we will need to get our Libro de Familia. Thanks!


----------



## 213979

Frank bcn said:


> Just an update:
> We got our marriage file from the Registro. The next day, we went to a town that is two hours away by train. We walked in and got a date of early next week for a civil ceremony. We made an appointment with the extranjeria a couple of days after our ceremony.


This just made me smile. Huzzah! Congratulations!


----------



## Frank bcn

Thanks! Would you know it, job offers are coming in and want me to start on the week that we are planning our week vacation.


----------



## Frank bcn

Update: I got married through civil ceremony in October. 
I got residency status. I got my NIE and social security number. 
I am working at a language school in town, but always waiting for an opening at the American School or other similar schools where I can teach in a full classroom setting.

This forum has been immensely helpful in steering me in the right direction. Thanks everyone for your input and advice. 

- Frank


----------



## goingtobcn

Congratulations on your marriage and residency status  Fingers crossed for a job in a full classroom setting soon!


----------



## Frank bcn

Thanks!


----------



## 213979

Frank bcn said:


> Update: I got married through civil ceremony in October.
> I got residency status. I got my NIE and social security number.
> I am working at a language school in town, but always waiting for an opening at the American School or other similar schools where I can teach in a full classroom setting.
> 
> This forum has been immensely helpful in steering me in the right direction. Thanks everyone for your input and advice.
> 
> - Frank


Congrats and best of luck!


----------



## Frank bcn

elenetxu said:


> Congrats and best of luck!


Thanks!


----------

